# What is your perfect physique for YOU



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

i have no idea if this will take off but what physique u aiming for ?

below is what id would like to get too i got alot fo work but i have a very well built base after some serious fat loss etc i recon this is a realistic goal . i dont want the six-eight pack at all so below would do for me nicely even if my stomach was smoother than the pic id be happy .. you get the idea


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Got to be Pudzianowski for me, bro.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'd be happy with this guys physique :innocent: :whistling: oh eh wait a minute.......


----------



## the hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^^^ monster .


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

Denis Sergovskiy for me. i know hes a ifbb pro but still, hes in great shape


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Probably one of the best physiques ever!!!

But the fact that I have [email protected] genetics and I'm not black means i wont get anywhere near this!!:laugh:


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

im with vandangos on this one


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

must say after a change of training for the past 5 months the physique iam aiming for now is like david haye (how he is now at the moment which is probably not what he will fight looking like) he looks awsome,


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

richardrahl said:


> Got to be Pudzianowski for me, bro.


 x2


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

For me, something like Serge, shame i'm 6'4 hah












Rocho said:


> Probably one of the best physiques ever!!!
> 
> But the fact that I have [email protected] genetics and I'm not black means i wont get anywhere near this!!:laugh:


Sick picture that, his legs look robotic.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

This'll do me:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine with another 50lbs


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Defo got to be the dominator Mariusz.


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

lol had to laugh at ur remark weeman  .... im glad it took off thanks for ya time peoplez

i think mine is realistic while been natural dont you ? with hard work


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

not too sure what size the pic will come out, but its ryan rynolds, i know alot of your guys are in better shape already but its my aim for the next year -18 months


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

gotta be glenn ross lmao


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> gotta be glenn ross lmao


lmao...he actually looked good back in his bb days


----------



## manxgirl (May 18, 2009)

richardrahl said:


> Got to be Pudzianowski for me, bro.


am in Love ..... Pudzianowski is amazing


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah seen a few pics of him in top condition


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Something like GSP for me...


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

frank zane or mike mentzner for me

these guys had classic physiques before bodybuilders got to next level like dorian and coleman with huge waists


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> frank zane or mike mentzner for me
> 
> these guys had classic physiques before bodybuilders got to next level like dorian and coleman with huge waists


Met Mike Mentzer once - he was awesome, and nice but reserved...


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

bob paris mass with class


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Met Mike Mentzer once - he was awesome, and nice but reserved...


kevin levrone too from more recent years i liked.


----------



## AR77 (Mar 1, 2008)

Probably something along the lines of John Hennigan (John Morrison now in WWE).

Although that being said, I still think the pictures of the bigger guys shown here are awesome.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

No idea, whatever size i can get to naturally with a reasonable level of health and fitness.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

MaKaVeLi


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its got to be this guy dont know who he is though ;P


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> MaKaVeLi


Lol cheers mate, reps when I can


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

edward norton in AHX or the new hulk film. I know hes small but i think it looks good


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> edward norton in AHX or the new hulk film. I know hes small but i think it looks good


You already look like him to be fair!


----------



## SimonVoake (May 18, 2009)

Mentzer for me, awesome physique


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Bolo Yeung

first person I ever remember seeing and thinking " yeh, I wanna look like that"


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

This would do me:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol cheers mate, reps when I can


Lol, cheers, but fvck sake you seen your shoulders? Lol also, my arms must be like the size of your fingers!  I have so far to go! 

I like this guys physique. . .


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Arnold in his prime, same height as me I think.


----------



## Slaine (Aug 4, 2005)

It's good to aspire to that but what are the chances. I've been training for years now and am 6ft 16 stone but still don't feel like I'm any where near I wanna be. I guess it's good to keep hungry though!!


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Or maybe:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> Lol, cheers, but fvck sake you seen your shoulders? Lol also, my arms are like the size of your fingers!  I have so far to go!


I really do hope he has seen his shoulders


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

S-A-L said:


> I really do hope he has seen his shoulders


...?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Ridiculously big! I'm aiming for Ronnie's size and anywhere I end up along the way will be half decent.

Would love to someday look like one of these guys, Sami esp:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

To be honest on a daily basis i look at one guy and think wow would like to have a physique like that, then the next day i see another guy and think the same with him

Right now though i just want to grow bigger, dont know how big i want to be yet i just know much bigger.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> ...?


wheres your sense of humour bro


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> This'll do me:
> 
> View attachment 26309


is that you? in younger days


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

marius for me tho. i prefer the powerful look over the "over the top" bb look


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

or branch warren as hes one of my favorite bb's


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

The Gimp said:


> Bolo Yeung
> 
> first person I ever remember seeing and thinking " yeh, I wanna look like that"


me and u both jesus didnt even know this guys name lol he was my hero lmao


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Reg Park


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> marius for me tho. i prefer the powerful look over the "over the top" bb look


me and u both dom 

i think im built more for it myself


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im more built for the bb look unfortunately due to my short limbs and narrow shoulders


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

James Llyewyln's physique is what I aspire to. Perfect symetry amazing conditioning. Looks amazing. And such a nice modest chap too. I'll never be amazingly big but I'd love to have very full muscle bellies and thin tight skin. Nice veins and some nice size but nothing overy large in bb'ng terms.

Don't get me wrong I'd love that size but its not healthy to consume so many drugs and high GI cal dense food.

Just add size nice and slowly while keeping my condition reasonable.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

this would be perfect. but its going to be alot of hard work!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

J


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ whos tht joshua


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You know I must be old... 

Either Frank Zane









Or another fave of mine Larry Scott


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> is that you? in younger days


Hah! No - I wish! It's the late Scott Klein.

I'm as big, but not so hard and defined :sad:


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd love to look like Bolo Yeung, I remember seeing the bruce lee film he was in and thinking "Oh my god, I want to look like him"

If I had to pick a bodybuilder though, I'd go for Reg Park, he just looks solid.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Prodiver said:


> Hah! No - I wish! It's the late Scott Klein.
> 
> I'm as big, but not so hard and defined :sad:


And dont have the same number of legs:whistling:

Still love you prodiver, just not in a gay way............lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Lee priest mate. I should have posted a front shot, but I really want a back like that.

J


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Hah! No - I wish! It's the late Scott Klein.
> 
> I'm as big, but not so hard and defined :sad:


the guy looks solid. never heard of him


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

hackskii said:


> And dont have the same number of legs:whistling:
> 
> Still love you prodiver, just not in a gay way............lol


Whaddaya mean!? Still got 2 legs left..!

Tripod was my middle name... :wink:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i never knew this? what happened if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> the guy looks solid. never heard of him


He died about 4 years ago, reputedly of a slin o/d.

Nice bloke.

Some think he would have beaten Jay Cutler...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i meant the whole 1 leg thing


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

tripod is 3 innit lol i think he refferes to his middle man  !!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i never knew this? what happened if you dont mind me asking?


Ripped my left leg off above the knee 16 years ago at <30 mph on my motorbike on the lug of an unlit skip ("dumpster"). Oncoming car with full beam stopped me seeing it until too late.

Still ride... :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ouch. still big though!

do you just do like one leg extensions etc then?


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

my mistake i saw tripod  and thought he meant he has three legs if u get me


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> ouch. still big though!
> 
> do you just do like one leg extensions etc then?


Actually I'm even bigger than I look in the pic (JW will slay me... :laugh.

Never had any problem growing HUGE legs - especially quads - diver's legs.

But now I have to nurse my R leg to save the knee - I've already split the meniscus and had it trimmed and washed out once - otherwise I'd be totally immobile! So careful, slow 1 leg extensions, donkey raises, etc yes...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cool cool  inspirational


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dandy-uk said:


> my mistake i saw tripod  and thought he meant he has three legs if u get me


Axtually, Dandy, I think only you got the (poor) joke right the first time! :thumb:


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

i know its no where like the same but i only have half a little finger .... sometimes when lifting it feels weird . the pressure forces alot of blood in the the stump and can get quite pins and needly do u get that with the pressure pro


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Axtually, Dandy, I think only you got the (poor) joke right the first time! :thumb:


 well were on the same level then  .... some people just dont know good jokes now days lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dandy-uk said:


> i know its no where like the same but i only have half a little finger .... sometimes when lifting it feels weird . the pressure forces alot of blood in the the stump and can get quite pins and needly do u get that with the pressure pro


Sort of - I'm luckier than many amputees, but every 6 weeks or so I get terrible phantom sensations like being stabbed in the leg and foot which can last anything from a few mins to a couple of days Arghhhhh! Just have to get on with things...


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

"What is your perfect physique for YOU"

This would do for me!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Mine 

It is not perfect....but perfect for me:thumb:


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

Rocho said:


> "What is your perfect physique for YOU"
> 
> This would do for me!! :lol: :thumb:


Damn u do have alot of work to do !!!  thats some change u neeed


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder how many other guys on here have had the same experience:

I was always a big lad, but the first time I got really stacked (comparatively!) the feeling was so awesome that I've never wanted since to be anything but huge - as big as I can be without any flab.

There's something daft but good about not being able to put your finger in your ear...


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Fúck yeah, Triple H at his best. Pic unrelated, but I'd kill to have a chest like that.


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> I wonder how many other guys on here have had the same experience:
> 
> I was always a big lad, but the first time I got really stacked (comparatively!) the feeling was so awesome that I've never wanted since to be anything but huge - as big as I can be without any flab.
> 
> There's something daft but good about not being able to put your finger in your ear...


have to use lil finger or my car key if i wanna pick lmao :S


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

my own physique when its properly sized up and chiselled!!!!

saying this i do like a dorian,ronnie,pierre fux and pudjanowski physique all in one...

never gonna happen so mine!!!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> There's something daft but good about not being able to put your finger in your ear...


Similar feeling, but shaving is a little tricky - most annoying when in a rush, but a trophy when I have all day with nothing to do.

J


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

Jesse Marunde great guy and a great physique for someone about 300 pounds , if i can get similar to that physique and his power natural I'l be a happy guy.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Rocho said:


> "What is your perfect physique for YOU"
> 
> This would do for me!! :lol: :thumb:


Who's that mate? :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like Jesse too, too bad he died.

He was so freaking strong.


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah he was unbelievable , I nearly always end up watching his vids on youtube of him snatching or his like clap pull ups insane stuff.He definetly wouldve got world's strongest man if he was still around i reckon.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

hackskii said:


> You know I must be old...
> 
> Either Frank Zane
> 
> ...


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Marius or Marunde and their feats of strength


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

MiniKnowsYou said:


> Who's that mate? :thumb:


That is Jamie Eason.

Stunning!!!! :thumb:


----------



## JAVI (Apr 16, 2009)

The perfect thing


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hackskii said:


> You know I must be old...
> 
> Either Frank Zane
> 
> Or another fave of mine Larry Scott


Your not old mate, at 30 I must be around half your age ( :whistling: ) - I love those types of physiques, and draw a lot of inspiration from them.

The perfect physique for me = this with another 30ish lb dry on it 










shameless photo whore ends

:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

This one, the nap 50 and guinness diet.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

pea head said:


> This one, the nap 50 and guinness diet.


That is feckin horrible! lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

and to think bateman put on god knows how many lbs of lean tissue after that movie to film batman,that guy knows about willpower and drive thats for sure!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know if any girlies have answered this post or not.. but, I think Carly looked awesome when she competed last year. I don't really believe in wishing to look like someone else, but there are definitely aspects of her overall look that I would love!



:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yes i agree,there is definately overall aspects that i like too.

what?

i was being serious!

what!!!

look i'm capable of not perving.

ok i'm perving.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Erm.......

:drool:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

at least i TRIED to be subtle mak lmao


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> at least i TRIED to be subtle mak lmao


It was a good effort hun!

lmao

xxxx


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

nuff said....complete for me


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Good call BabyYoYo :thumb:

For me it would be a cross between these two ladies


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

If I HAD to choose someone it would be

RN1dNK60MmI[/MEDIA]]


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Got to be a Stallone in his prime for me! :thumbup1:


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Got to be Mariaus! The worlds strongest man


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Evan Centopani....like thats gonna ever happen :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good call BabyYoYo :thumb:
> 
> For me it would be a cross between these two ladies


For me it would be STUCK BETWEEN these 2 ladies !

:thumb:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> If I HAD to choose someone it would be


Spot on.


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Im looking for the fitness model look, Kind of like this


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

My own physique with another 20lb of quality size.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i want to look like Con


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Con said:


> My own physique with another 20lb of quality size.


Smug git !

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

aR7WpjlBgHU[/MEDIA]]





pauline nordin

you've gotta have a dream to follow.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

x10

marius.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

cardio sux said:


> pauline nordin
> 
> you've gotta have a dream to follow.


This chick is awsome


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Frank McGrath for me.....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

The only reason i started lifting weights and the for me the most perfect body ever...

Same height, same bone structure, just 3 stone lighter, lmao..


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

PHHead said:


> Got to be a Stallone in his prime for me! :thumbup1:


+1


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Frank McGrath for me.....


Awesome! True 28" waist on a super-heavyweight!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Paul george. no contest


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Frank McGrath for me.....


Wow!!

Unbelievable physique, how tall is this guy??


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

another paul george vid:






like the fact he has a balanced physique with real quality 'owned' tissue.

you can tell thats years of work right there and isnt going to disappear if he stops training for a fortnight.


----------



## boodika (May 24, 2009)

Monica Brandt's physique was what started me training.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

this guys pretty good










and so is this










but id settle for these quads just now haha - while im waiting on better ones coming


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

coco said:


> this guys pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consider your compliment fishing successful! :laugh:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

hook, line and sinker -thankyou lol


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mike Mentzer baby!!!! love to have physique like this


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

bill pearl for me

like bertil fox too, but too much work


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

At the minute

Myself with a couple of pounds of bodyfat dropped off to have a more lean look

In future with no injuries and stable diet - 14 stone lean with a better chest and to get my left leg upto par with my right


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I think Andrew Merrifield has an amazing physique. As im 6ft 5 i aspire to Dennis Sergovski's look in 10 years time!

Best female physique=Marzia Prince the Gaspari girl, i spend alot of time admiring it


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

didnt really know much about paul george, i saw he married elfin tan a while back, but **** checked out some of his vids, great physique, great shape, now a big fan :thumbup1:


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ulisses Williams. He isnt big compared to some of you guys lol but what i like about this type of physique is thats its not too huge and the small frame, tiny waist aspects of it are appealing to me since i have a small frame too.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

There is no perfect physique for me, because no matter what i looked like i'd always be be wanting to somehow improve.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> Got to be Pudzianowski for me, bro.


 Yep that's the physique I'd have or will have?, just another 3.5 strone and I'm there.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Growing Lad said:


> didnt really know much about paul george, i saw he married elfin tan a while back, but **** checked out some of his vids, great physique, great shape, now a big fan :thumbup1:


Not bad really is he -




























Now seeing's as I in principle alreay 'have' that physique all to myself I guess I've hit the jackpot:whistling:

For me I would chose this mad lady -










Also love these -



















And would sell at least one vital organ to look half as good as ANY one of them!!!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh but Tan you already do :thumbup1:


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

SimonVoake said:


> Mentzer for me, awesome physique


Agree there mate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Oh but Tan you already do :thumbup1:


I think I may love you :whistling: ......and you really should go to spec savers:cool2:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Wouldn't mind Centopani's physique (both started out as fat kids then lost it and gained some muscle...although he's ahead of me by about 100lbs...shouldn't take long to catch up lol.)


----------

